# close encounters of the shrimp kind



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

thought I'd share.


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Are those Rili Shrimps?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

They are. My rillis do the same thing


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

migs_hernan said:


> Are those Rili Shrimps?





shift said:


> They are. My rillis do the same thing


Yes they are.
Love my scrimpies!


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Aww, so cute. My next shrimp will be rillis.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

My blue rills do the same thing 😆


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

hehe, they are like "OMG something else to eat!!" hehe


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Big O said:


> Yes they are.
> Love my scrimpies!


Are they new to your tank?


----------

